# NetDebit GmbH droht mit Inkasso !?



## Danielo99 (14 März 2013)

*Ich hab mir bei Joy Club angemeldet gehabt, und ich hab mir später ein Premium Account bestellt eine Freundin wollte es mir bezahlen hab dann ihre Daten eingeben bei NetDebit GmbH. Ich hab aber gemeckt das es noch nichts für mich ist und hab mein Profil bei Joy Club gelöscht. Und der Premium Account war noch nicht bezahlt. Aber gestern hatte ich eine Mahnung per Mail bekommen von NetDebit GmbH und die drohen jetzt mit Inkasso. kann ja nicht sein das ich jetzt zahlen soll ohne eine Leistung dafür bekommen zuhaben. Hab auch keine Premium Account genutzt und wenn waren es vielleicht 1-2 Tage weil ich glaub so bald man die Daten eingeben hat wird es gleich freigeschaltet. Meine Freundin hat jetzt auch noch nichts gesagt, nicht das sie mir jetzt noch falsche Bankdaten gegeben hat.*

* Was soll ich jetzt machen ?*


Das hab ich der Firma geschrieben : 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

durch meine Nichtzahlung habe ich konkludent von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht, das mir beim Abschluss von Online-Verträgen zusteht.Ich bitte Sie letztmalig meinen Widerruf zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Was Ihre angeblichen Forderungen angeht, so sehe ich einem möglichen Gerichtsverfahren gelassen entgegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
.......


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2013)

...wo haste denn das abgeschrieben? Du widerrufst und gibst damit zu, dich angemeldet zu haben - spielst also dem Inkasso voll in die Hände?

Wie alt bist du? Wirklich 24 oder erst 13?


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

Ich frag mich grade wieso er das nicht selber zahlt ...
...also meine Freundin würde mir was husten wenn ich sie fragen würde ob sie mir DAS hier bezahlt ...
_"JOYclub_ - Sexforum und Community für stilvolle Erotik"
Also irgendwie kommt mir das hier grad extrem spanisch vor ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 März 2013)

Mit IPPS ist jedenfalls nicht zu spaßen. Das ist eine Größe, da war z. B. Maxolution noch im Sandkasten spielen.


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

Danielo99 schrieb:


> *...Was soll ich jetzt machen ?*
> 
> 
> Das hab ich der Firma geschrieben :
> ...


Du hast den Karren mit dem Schreiben erstmal in den Dreck gefahren.
Jetzt bleibt m.M. nach erstmal nur die Reaktion abwarten und dann entsprechend reagieren


----------



## nutzer321321 (23 November 2016)

Hallo, ich hab mich auch bei Joyclub angemeldet und hab jetzt auch Probleme mit denen. Das Problem bei mir ist jedoch das ich bei der Anmeldung zuerst eine Abo ausgewählt hatte das 39.90 kostet jedoch ist mir das sofort aufgefallen und ich hab dann auf Seite zurück gedrückt die Anmeldung war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht abgeschlossen! Also wählte ich das richtige Abo aus für 9.90 und hab die Anmeldung abgeschlossen, jetzt wollen die trotzdem die 39.90, was kann ich da machen? Das ist doch nicht meine Schuld das die technisch da so Versagt hat!?


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2016)

nutzer321321 schrieb:


> .... was kann ich da machen?


Vielleicht mal mit dem Support schreiben, statt hier mehrfach?


----------



## Knorke (6 Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
das sogenannte Fernabsatzgesetz spielt leider dem Kommerz in die Hände. Davor galten Verträge nur mit Unterschrift, aber seit diesem Gesetz ist keine Unterschrift mehr erforderlich. Da hilft es nur, sehr wachsam zu sein. Widerspruch nach dem Verbraucherrecht immer mit Einschreiben UND Rückschein einsenden. Auch jedem Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen immer mit Einschreiben und Rückschein widersprechen. Auch von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid nicht beeindrucken lassen, diesem sofort per Einschreiben und Rückschein mit Kopie an das genannte Gericht auch per Einschreiben-Rückschein widersprechen, wenn man nach zwei Wochen nicht widerspricht wird ein vollstreckungsfähiger Titel daraus! Also immer widersprechen. Nach so einem Widerspruch ist das Inkassounternehmen am Zug. Die müssen dann eine Klageschrift einreichen. Da aber das Inkassounternehmen diesen Schritt tun muss, müssen die mit den Gerichtskosten in Vorleistung treten, das sind durchaus 300 bis 400 Euro. Da werden die sich schon überlegen, ob das eine Forderung ist, mit der sie vor Gericht durchkommen oder eher nicht. 

Wie dem auch sei, aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen müsst ihr nach so einem Vorgang, auch wenn ihr im Recht wart, die gesetzliche Selbstauskunft von der Schufa anfordern. Falls dort etwas Unrechtmäßiges drinsteht, lasst dies von der Schufa löschen. 

Mein Tipp ist aber auch immer: eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung. 

Ich danke Euch allen für die lehrreichen Beiträge, denn ich war gerade drauf und dran, bei Joyclub Mitglied zu werden. Mich hat allerdings skeptisch gemacht, dass ich nicht einfach per Paypal zahlen kann, sondern zuerst ein NetDebit-Konto registrieren muss - und das mit all meinen Daten. Das finde ich sehr, sehr fragwürdig. Daraufhin habe ich recherchiert und diese Infos gefunden. Ich werde also auf keinen Fall ein Premiumkonto beim Joyclub abschließen.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2018)

Dass es das Fernsabsatzgesetz seit 2002 nicht mehr gibt ist Dir aber schon bekannt, oder?


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2018)

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...e/kundenrechte-bei-fernabsatzvertraegen-10416


> Widerrufsrecht
> Als Verbraucher steht Ihnen bei Fernabsatzverträgen in den meisten Fällen ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht zu. Dies bedeutet, dass Sie sich innerhalb dieser Frist ohne Angabe von Gründen wieder vom Vertrag lösen können. Das gilt gleichermaßen für Verträge über Waren oder Dienstleistungen.


https://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/Verbraucherschutz/widerruf/index.php


> Fernabsatzverträge sind Verträge, bei denen der Unternehmer oder eine in seinem Namen oder Auftrag handelnde Person und der Verbraucher für die Vertragsverhandlungen und den Vertragsschluss *ausschließlich Fernkommunikationsmittel* verwenden (§ 312c BGB). Fernkommunikationsmittel sind alle Kommunikationsmittel, die zur Anbahnung oder zum Abschluss eines Vertrags eingesetzt werden können, ohne dass die Vertragsparteien gleichzeitig körperlich anwesend sind.


----------



## Gerd7893 (22 Juli 2018)

Ausgeschlossen ist der Widerruf gem. § 312d Abs.4 BGB (vorher § 3 Abs. 2 FernAbsG) unter anderem bei:


Waren, die aufgrund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind
Du wirst also nicht um die Zahlung herumkommen, denn Du schreibst ja sogar das du den Premium Zugang auch noch genutzt hast.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juli 2018)

Der Fragesteller ( als Gast* nutzer321321* ) wird nach fast 2 Jahren wohl kaum die Beantwortung
durch einen Gast mitbekommen und selbst wenn, ist es längst gegesen wie auch immer.


----------



## Dankbarer Gast (12 Dezember 2018)

Ich möchte mich auch recht herzlich bedanken! Ähnlich wie Knorke, hatte auch ich überlegt mich dort anzumelden.
Fand es jedoch auch komisch, nicht einfach mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal zahlen zu können.

Ich werde nun auch auf KEINEN Fall dort eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft abschließen.

Mit dem Netdebit Anmeldungszwang schneidet sich Joyclub ins eigene Fleisch und als User sollte man halt vor lauter Notgeilheit das Denken nicht vergessen.

Danke nochmal an die Leute hier!


----------



## Andy Feldmann (21 April 2019)

Ich hoffe das Du das Problem nun lösen konntest. Allerdings gebe ich noch meine Meinung dazu ab. Du hast einen kostenpflichtigen Account gebucht und auch die AGB´s gelesen und bestätigt. Ein paar Tage auch genutzt. Somit ist der Vertrag seitens der Bank und dem Club gültig. Also zahl den Mist und vergiss es dann. Als Tipp noch, kündige den Vertrag nochmal richtig, denn Du hast dort ein Abo abgeschlossen, was sich automatisch verlängert. Manchmal muss man für Dummheit eben Lehrgeld zahlen. Hält sich ja hier noch in Grenzen.


----------



## BenTigger (22 April 2019)

Hey Andy, guter Tip, nur wie immer, bist du 6 Jahre zu spät dran...


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2019)

Das Mitglied Danielo99 hat sich, nachdem seine Fragen  am selben Tag 2013
 beantwortet wurden, nie wieder blicken lassen. Vielleicht hilft der Tipp heute anderen...
(Immerhin ist der Thread 20000+ aufgerufen worden.)


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft der Tipp heute anderen...


Sehe ich auch so, denn die NetDebit GmbH, ein Unternehmen der IPPS-Gruppe (S. König, ein alter Hase) ist sehr aktiv, z. B. für die Hamburger Jestoro GmbH mit den Webs:

fundorado, sadorado, nowyoo, veeOdee, camdorado, flirtcommunity-portal, porno….


----------



## BenTigger (22 April 2019)

Trotzdem ist er mit seiner Ansprache


> Ich hoffe das Du das Problem nun lösen konntest


 6 Jahre zu spät


----------

